
Making $300k in SanFrancisco can still mean you're living paychk 2 paychk - jelliclesfarm
https://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/middle-class-budget-San-Francisco-300-000-13741570.php
======
jelliclesfarm
[https://www.financialsamurai.com/living-a-middle-class-
lifes...](https://www.financialsamurai.com/living-a-middle-class-lifestyle-
on-300000-year-expensive-city/)

[..]Who Makes $300,000 A Year?

Before we look at the income statement, I’d like to go through a list of
various workers who will eventually make ~$300,000 on their own or in
household income if they find someone who also works.

* A Bay Area Rapid Transit janitor made $234,000 + $36,000 in benefits in 2016

* A Bay Area Rapid Transit elevator technician made $235,814 + $48,429 in benefits in 2016

* Starting salaries for 22 year old employees at Facebook, Google, and Apple range from ($80,000 – $120,000) + ($10,000 – $50,000) in annual equity grants.

* 30 year old first year Associate in banking earns $150,000 in base salary + ($0 – $120,000) in bonus

* A 26 year old Airbnb employee shared he got a $250,000 total compensation package back in 2015

* A 26 year old first year law associate at a firm like Cravath make $180,000 base + $20,000 sign on bonus. By the end of their 6th year they are making over $300,000

* A 29 year old Director of Marketing at a startup makes between $120,000 – $180,000

* A personal finance blogger with 500,000 pageviews earns between $150,000 – $600,000

* A 42 year old college professor at Berkeley makes $235,000 on average and $279,000 at Columbia and NYU

* The average specialist doctor finishing his or her fellowship at 32 makes $300,000. The average salary for a primary care physician is $200,000

* A 26 year old middle school teacher making $55,000 a year plus her $250,000 a year VP of Marketing wife

* A 56 year old high school athletic director making $100,000 a year plus his $200,000 a year management consultant husband

* Thousands of employees at tech IPO companies like Uber, Lyft, Airbnb, Palantir, Pinterest, Slack and more once their RSUs are included [..]

